# Comtrend WAP5813n router fails at port forwarding ?



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,
My Comtrend WAP5813n router, seems to be failing at port forwarding as I have configured it to forward ports,all the port checkers (offline and online) say those ports are open, yet I cannot access through them,it just fails to forward them(My server isn't blocking anything because it has worked on a previous router).

Any ideas/solutions would be appreciated.

My config page:









Previous verion Router page's similar to my router pages in general:


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone  ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can we see a ipconfig /all from the server in question?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> can we see a ipconfig /all from the server in question?


Absolutely


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys, help me out :/ , My server won't be working until this get's solved.


----------



## nitroxp (Apr 5, 2011)

Silly question but is the router using port 80 for its web access? if it is then it wont forward the http traffic to your server.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

nitroxp said:


> Silly question but is the router using port 80 for its web access? if it is then it wont forward the http traffic to your server.


Thanks for bothering to reply.

It seems,yes it is using port 80 for web access,How could I configure it then ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have other posts on the same subject in other forums on the internet?

That ip address 192.168.1.103 looks familar.

You did a ip reservation/mac address filter for that ip in the router? I suspect so.

if the port programs say they are open then they are open. I see in your screen shot you have www.buchanko.com yet that does not appear to be a valid domain name.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> You have other posts on the same subject in other forums on the internet?


No.



Wand3r3r said:


> That ip address 192.168.1.103 looks familar.
> 
> You did a ip reservation/mac address filter for that ip in the router? I suspect so.


Yes,I told the router to bind that IP to my server usign server's MAC address.



Wand3r3r said:


> if the port programs say they are open then they are open.


I never said they weren't open.I stated that there is some problem forwarding.



Wand3r3r said:


> I see in your screen shot you have www.buchanko.com yet that does not appear to be a valid domain name.


100% valid, thank you very much :sigh: ( You can see the records for the domain RIGHT HERE )


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

if I do a nslookup I get a ip address for your domain name.
if I go to BUCHANKO.COM via a browser it fails.

Perhaps its not forwarding that is the issue but what BUCHANKO.COM points to the problem.

Is xxx.56.173.212 your routers wan ip?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> if I do a nslookup I get a ip address for your domain name.
> if I go to BUCHANKO.COM via a browser it fails.
> 
> Perhaps its not forwarding that is the issue but what BUCHANKO.COM points to the problem.
> ...


I agree that every possible scenario should be overlooked, but I'm afraid this isn't the one .
Yes that is the external IP address of my router which has a rule to forward all incoming connections on port 80 to internal 192.168.1.103 (server IP) , all this is done with a TCP forward which is the required protocol in my case 

P.S. If this might help in any case,some person tried to help me with a PM, and there he noted he was able to telnet my SMTP server on port 25, he even telneted an e-mail which I checked and it's still lying there on my server, I have no idea how he was able to connect to it, because when I attempt to connect it fails.Also I think some posts above the router web page using port 80 for router config page could be true, but I'm just an enthusiast and can't deal with the problem or make any assumptions which I would know the answer to


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Point I am making is the link between your domain name and ip is not working. This would be an issue you would discuss with godaddy.

For example for mail to work godaddy has to have a dns mx record point to your wan ip. Does it?

Your wan ip is static ip correct?

Anyway you can put the old router back to see everything works?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Point I am making is the link between your domain name and ip is not working. This would be an issue you would discuss with godaddy.
> 
> For example for mail to work godaddy has to have a dns mx record point to your wan ip. Does it?
> 
> ...


I really didn't want to put it back :/ , But if you insist...
I told you everything was fine with the domain,
I'll put the fiber one back once you confirm you can access my server, right ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

fine with the domain? no its not.

Like I said if I do a nslookup I get your wan ip for your domain name.
I can not http to either your domain name or ip address. Both fail in IE.

If you go to a local internet cafe can you bring up buchanko.com?

this is what I get if I try to ping

C:\Users\>ping 78.56.173,212
Ping request could not find host 78.56.173,212. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

Here is what I get if I do a nslookup of your ip
C:\Users\>nslookup 78.56.173.212
Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
Address: 204.130.255.3

*** dnscache-or.integraonline.com can't find 78.56.173.212: Non-existent domain

Here is what I get if I double check the ip address by looking up your domain name
C:\Users\>nslookup buchanko.com
Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
Address: 204.130.255.3

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: buchanko.com
Address: 78.56.173.212


C:\Users\>nslookup 78.56.173.212
Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
Address: 204.130.255.3

*** dnscache-or.integraonline.com can't find 78.56.173.212: Non-existent domain

There appears to be no PTR record for your domain name [reverse lookup]

Suggestion to put the old router back is that you say this worked with that router and this is all that has changes yet the above shows something changed at godaddy dns.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid you are the one who is not able to http it then, I just asked 2 guys ( 1 form my own country , 2-nd from US, to check if they can access via HTTP to see the intended page, they said they have. ).

And yes I have no reverse lookup, Doesn't seem like i need one as it restricts no functionality or access though(to be honest I just don't know how to set it up either ).

P.S you seem to have failed pinging when mistyping a comma instead of a dot


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

C:\Users\>ping 78.56.173.212

Pinging 78.56.173.212 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 78.56.173.212:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Nice catch on the ping though same results. In supporting forums here and elsewhere on the web I run tests of web sites all the time successfully.

Everything from this end shows your domain name is valid but nothing else connects.

DNS needs to match around the world not just in Lithuania

Good news is I can get to you via ip and domain name. Just comes to a web page saying nothing going on. Perhaps dns is replicating thruout the world now. This certainly was not the case yesterday or this morning.

Does not appear there is anything I can do for you so I am bowing out of this thread. Best of luck and I hope you find your solution.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouch, you just crushed all my hopes, LOL.

Seems I got left at the point where I left off , everything is open, nothing forwards... And some mate, mysteriously connecting to my SMTP server and leaving a message.

I don't suppose whining in this thread would get me a random person to help now would it ?
Because I'd have to close my server, and I don't want to do that :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you need to be patient and let dns replication around the world take place.
Yesterday no one could get to your web page. Now they can.

Appears forwarding is working.

As long as you have confirmed godaddy has a mx record for you in their dns your forwarding will work


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> I think you need to be patient and let dns replication around the world take place.
> Yesterday no one could get to your web page. Now they can.
> 
> Appears forwarding is working.
> ...


No mate  , It isn't working with the Comtrend WAP5813n router.When you could get to my web page I changed back to old router because you insisted so.
No I'm back at fiber with the same rules. as many posts above screenshot.Doesn't work :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Confusing post.

So you put back the old router yet you have the same results/issues as with the comtrend?

yep you are back at square one according to google
"Sorry, we couldn't find http://www.buckhanko.com/. Here are some related websites: "

Please clarify: are you on the old router or the new one [comtrend] now?
which router were you on when I could get to your web site via domain name and ip?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> are you on the old router or the new one [comtrend] now?


the new one [comtrend](fiber) now,at this very moment ( when you stuff isn't working ).



Wand3r3r said:


> which router were you on when I could get to your web site via domain name and ip?


The OLD ONE ,( Pirelli DRAG + some number ).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Does not appear to just be an issue with your router. You no longer have the domain name buckhanko.com

I get 
Sorry, we couldn't find http://www.buckhanko.com/. in IE

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users>nslookup buckhanko.com
Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
Address: 204.130.255.3

*** dnscache-or.integraonline.com can't find buckhanko.com: Non-existent domain

It is like there is no dns registration of your domain name AT ALL.
I would expect nslookup to work but not get to your web site or be able to send you a email if your server is not accessable.

I think you have more going on than just the router.

I just checked GoDaddy and it says your domain name is AVAILABLE

You need to get your domain registration stabilized before doing anything with the routers.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Does not appear to just be an issue with your router. You no longer have the domain name buckhanko.com
> 
> I get
> Sorry, we couldn't find http://www.buckhanko.com/. in IE


You must be really stressed mate, yet again the domain isn't "buckhanko", it's "buchanko".

Mind reviewing it once more ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't believe I got a "k" slipped in there.

OK so nslookup works as does buchanko.com with 'nothing going around at the moment'
and godaddy says your domain name is taken.

Which router are you on at the moment?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Which router are you on at the moment?


Comtrend WAP5813n router ( the new/fiber one, the one that fails )


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't get it... My friend(Netherlands) and a few web tools said they can access the server now as a web page,including mail at SMTP.

But when i try to access by domain or IP It seems I get a shortcut straight to the router's config page + I can't telnet myself (i think while other can).
What's with that?
How come it didn't work before then ?

So confused...

P.S. I am behind the same router as my Server, so I can only assume it is screwing with LAN access ? :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the exact syntax you are using to telnet and to access via domain name while on your lan.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

// to test SMTP
Syntax: telnet buchanko.com 25
Responce:


> 421 Cannot connect to SMTP server 78.56.173.212 <78.56.173.212:25>,connection error 10061
> 
> Connection to host lost.


// via HTTP(browser)
Request address: BUCHANKO - All your daily needs !
Responce: router configuration page.

My personal assumption:
allows: LAN->LAN
allows: WAN->LAN
cuts down to router config page from: LAN->WAN->LAN to LAN->router

Please specify if you need any additional information that I would be capable of providing if you need any :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you confirm godaddy has a MX record for your domain name?
are you forwarding the smtp port to your server?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> did you confirm godaddy has a MX record for your domain name?
> are you forwarding the smtp port to your server?


Yes, and that doesn't matter, because the priority is on the WEB SERVER(HTTP).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"that doesn't matter, because the priority is on the WEB SERVER(HTTP)."

I have no idea what you mean by that unless you are doing web mail and not smtp.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "that doesn't matter, because the priority is on the WEB SERVER(HTTP)."
> 
> I have no idea what you mean by that unless you are doing web mail and not smtp.


By that I mean that the problem lies within the router, it is making as the situation described above.

I am just describing SMTP as an example(one of my many services,running),so no need to focus on trying to establish a connection with it.The priority lies on the web server(HTTP).


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone has an idea of configuration or if the router is created in a way when normal functionality cannot be achieved ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

BUCHANKO - All your daily needs ! comes up fine.

Not much to see with "no news" and "nothing going going around at the moment"

Should we be seeing something different?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> BUCHANKO - All your daily needs ! comes up fine.
> 
> Not much to see with "no news" and "nothing going going around at the moment"
> 
> Should we be seeing something different?


No,you are seeing what is supposed to be shown.

Problem is I am the only one who can't access it,instead it bring up my router config page,I'd want to make it like the previous router,access the router config page ONLY from by LAN gateway (192.168.1.254).
Because at the moment i use BUCHANKO - All your daily needs ! or(extrenal IP) and it goes to router config page :/

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

put a alias for domain name and local ip [not wan ip] in your local dns server or your local hosts file.

turn off remote administration via the wan port. More secure not to have that available on the internet anyway.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> put a alias for domain name and local ip [not wan ip] in your local dns server or your local hosts file.


Don't really get this or why this is needed.



Wand3r3r said:


> turn off remote administration via the wan port. More secure not to have that available on the internet anyway.


Right that's kind of what I need...the question is,how do I actually do it with not having such option in the router ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your only issue is you want to use the wan ip for your web server access when you are on the lan, right?

Unless the router has its own dns server [unit does support dns relay], it can not be done on the router.

Think about this a moment.
You had to port forward so internet sourced folks can get to your web server.
Is involves someone coming to the wan interface and knocking on the door to be let in. Router says you are talking on this port and I see I need to send you to this ip address.
Door opens and the user gets directed to the server.

In your case from the lan you expect the same behavior.
Yet you can't go to wan interface from the internet because you are on the lan side.
Its like sending mail to your home address from your home address.
The postal service can do this but your router can't.

If you don't want to access your server by the local lan ip but by domain name I suggested a solution for that. Hosts file.

Otherwise I don't see you having a problem at all.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, I see what you mean now, but then the alias will kind of bind my local IP with the domain name right ? if so then it fails because I won't be able to see test it on the user(WAN) side.It's either I don't know something or the new router doesn't have the feature of the previous one(even though it's fiber and super-duper new).Thank you for pointing out the case how the router isn't supposed to work with LAN request on the WAN end.

Thank you for all your support and patience so far,if you happen to find a spare while, perhaps there is a thing that you could help me know a detail or two that are necessary for allowing such behavior(my case when trying to access like a WAN user from LAN) ?

Yet again,thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad to help. Investigate the dns relay. I believe that will do as you desire which is relay the domain request to the isps server and back to you. the explaination of how this works should be covered in the router manual.

Best of luck!


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, Sorry for bringing this back again, but all this time I have been researching , and the only think I found out to be AT LEAST looking similar is in this link Server Behind Router ( last post on page 1 ).

It says:


> With computers inside the network, using your external IP usually results in you getting access to your router, you need to setup what's known as an inside to inside Network Address Translation.
> 
> With external IP accessing a website behind a router, you need to configure port forwarding (pin-holing) on your router to allow outside connections to the internal IPort of your computer hosting the server. e.g. 192.168.0.4:80 for web services existing on network address 192.168.0.4


I failed to find out how to set up this so called "inside to inside NAT".

Any ideas ? :/


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

No one?


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Comoooooooon,is this a support forum or what?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How about you start a new thread dealing with the specifics of your present issue.

I know I don't look at most posts that go beyond two pages.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> How about you start a new thread dealing with the specifics of your present issue.
> 
> I know I don't look at most posts that go beyond two pages.


And I thought I would beat a world record with this thing never ending :/
Alright, I'll do so.


----------

